# Undiagnosed .  . but have questions on blood work and stool tests.



## buchanaj

So, we are still in the investigative phase. DD (13) has chronic diarrhea and has lost a significant amount of weight over the last 4 or 5 months. We recently had blood work done and her PCP referred her to a pediatric gastroenterologist. 

I'm attaching her blood and stool tests as I'm not really sure what to take from them. Are the results marked high or low extremely high or low or moderately? I'm not sure how severely out of whack her results are.

Can anyone help give me some perspective?


----------



## Scipio

Her hemoglobin is lowish but not distinctly anemic.  Her platelets are high.  Both of those are consistent with inflammatory bowel disease but certainly not definitive.  Her white blood cells are elevated which is also consistent with inflammation somewhere in her body.  

Her stool culture is negative for shigella, campylobacter, and salmonella infections, so those are unlikely to be the cause of her diarrhea.  Too bad it didn't also include a C. diff DNA test, since that is a common cause of chronic diarrhea, especially if she has spent any time in the hospital.

Her celiac panel is all normal, so her symptoms are unlikely to be celiac disease reacting against gluten in her diet.

Overall, I'd say that most of these results are normal, a few are moderately concerning, but I don't see any definitive smoking guns for IBD.

How does her colon and terminal ileum look on endoscopy?


----------



## buchanaj

We got for the endoscopy and colonoscopy on 12/9 and will know more then.


----------



## Deadstar

Good luck to your results. I would just like to add that when blood work is done and inflammatory bowel disease is suspected the blood works usually should include the levels of CRP (C-Reactive Protein) and ESR (Erythrocyte Sedimentation rate). Unless if I misread the exams, it seems that these were not included? I  These two markers show inflammation that can be from any part of the body. If these come positive then the Dr might ask for calprotectin levels of the stools in order to see if the inflammation comes specific from the intestine. Calprotectin is an efficient way to see if somebody has inflammatory bowel disease like Crohns or UC. However, in any case the colonoscopy and the endoscopy will give you the definitive answer. Good luck!


----------



## Catherine

Do you have any previous results?

Have they tested  iron, folate, and B12?


----------



## Robrich

The WBC is quite high.  I would discuss this in greater detail with your doc and try to nail down the likely cause of which there are many and it's usually not good.
If he does have Cd this could indicate an abscess. Does he have night sweats, fever or feel "off"?
Also noticed very low cholesterol which could be normal for him but can be caused by an inflammation in the bowels among many other things.


----------

